# Hoof Length



## a mini dream come true (Sep 12, 2011)

I would like to know what is the recommenced length of hoof. Basically what is the normal or average length of corinet (sp) to bottom of heel length. I know every horse is different, but isn't there an average length?

I don't have any pictures right now, but I think one of my mares back hooves are too long or too high. All information is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 12, 2011)

It's hard to say an average-- because some horse do have deeper feet than others. One of my 44" ponies has a 1 inch heel when he is freshly trimmed and that does not make his foot "too short" while one of my 42" mares generally has a 1 3/4" heel. A 1" heel would make her foot way too short. Others have 1.5 or 1.25" heels and they range in size from 36.5" to 43" My minis would have a similar variation, though I haven't actually measured them in quite awhile.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 12, 2011)

The length is less of a concern than the angle . Some horses have issues where the angles are too steep or too shallow making the foot look short or long and sometimes it is a farrier problem and poor trimming is the culprit.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 12, 2011)

The length is less of a concern than the angle . Some horses have issues where the angles are too steep or too shallow making the foot look short or long and sometimes it is a farrier problem and poor trimming is the culprit.

This is my delima. The hoof looks deeper, longer than the other hind hoof. The mare is trying to walk on the side of her hoof not the bottom. My farrier does not come when he says he will. This is the mess he left me with and it's not the first time, so I want to learn how to care for them myself. I sorry I'm not trying to be mean, but I am very frustrated with trying to find a dependable farrier.

Does any one have any experience with the Merlin for minis?


----------



## Mini Love (Sep 12, 2011)

a mini dream come true said:


> The length is less of a concern than the angle . Some horses have issues where the angles are too steep or too shallow making the foot look short or long and sometimes it is a farrier problem and poor trimming is the culprit.
> 
> This is my delima. The hoof looks deeper, longer than the other hind hoof. The mare is trying to walk on the side of her hoof not the bottom. My farrier does not come when he says he will. This is the mess he left me with and it's not the first time, so I want to learn how to care for them myself. I sorry I'm not trying to be mean, but I am very frustrated with trying to find a dependable farrier.
> 
> Does any one have any experience with the Merlin for minis?


I cant answer your questions but i wanted to add GOOD for you if i could do mine I would, & Your not mean, I have had the same issues with farriers My one Girl all most founder becasue of his chop jobs, I went with a TRUE Bare foot Trimmer who works with mini's & owns some. I am so please with his work, My gril is no longer sore footed and everyone else is done right, I have thought about learning how to, Hope you get the info you need.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 12, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Can you post a picture or two of what you're talking about? That would certainly help in getting some "focused" answers for you.
> 
> If you need help posting, you can email them to me and I'll be happy to post them for you. ([email protected]).
> 
> ~~Diane



Thank you Diane, I'll have to get to them first. I'm at work and can't send them from here. They are on my phone. which is in my car.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 12, 2011)

a mini dream come true said:


> This is my delima. The hoof looks deeper, longer than the other hind hoof. The mare is trying to walk on the side of her hoof not the bottom. My farrier does not come when he says he will. This is the mess he left me with and it's not the first time, so I want to learn how to care for them myself. I sorry I'm not trying to be mean, but I am very frustrated with trying to find a dependable farrier. Sounds like your farrier is not living up to the title and needs replacing but don't feel bad, many of us have struggled with lousy farriers and that is why when you find a good one it is wise to treat them like gold IMO.
> 
> Does any one have any experience with the Merlin for minis?
> 
> I don't have any experience with Merlins but I would be hesitant to use a power device when I was learning. I would be very easy to do real harm very quickly


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 12, 2011)

Diane

I sent you a PM


----------



## Helicopter (Sep 12, 2011)

There is an excellent book by Pete Ramey called Making Natural Hoof Care Work For You.

I do all my own trimming and find this book has helped to improve my efforts and still has more meaning every time I reread it.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 12, 2011)

Helicopter, Thank you for the name of the book I'll be checking into it.

Diane, I think I got a pic e-mailed to you, but not sure.

Rainmaker, thank you for your encouragment

Mini Love Thank you also for the encouragment

I'm still new to minis and I don't want to hurt them or see them hurting and I fell she is in pain when she tries to walk. I don't have the strength to use nippers that is why I asked about the merlin. Until I could get used to the merlin I would just use a file to take off what I could. These babies depend on me to see to their needs and care and I want to do what's best for them.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 12, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Here's the picture you sent me:


That's it Diane. Do you see what I was trying to explain?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 12, 2011)

It took 3 weeks to get the farrier here after his scheduled date and this is what he left me with. My hubby is going to talk to the vet tomorrow. The last farrier i had was not any better. maybe the vet can recomend someone. Once I can get it corrected I think I could take care of it myself. Hubby built me a mini lift so they can be raised to a better height for me to work on. They love getting on it.

Thank you so much Diane for posting the pic. Sometimes I feel incompitent (sp) with the babies because I was never really around any growing up or as an adult until recently. My other babies hooves look good and I don't know why she looks so bad unless it's because she is a little less freindly about getting her hooves done and he just gets frustrated and quits before he should.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 12, 2011)

Good heavens! That farrier (I use the term pretty loosely in this case) should be ashamed. A bad trim is one thing but that is ...



. I think unless there is a structural problem with that foot that isn't apparent in the photo, any trim will be better than that. Poor mare. I hope the vet can point you in the right direction. Good luck, do let us know how you, and she, make out.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the farrier that did that should be more than ashamed of himself! That is pathetic--even a structural defect in the leg/foot would be no excuse for leaving a hoof looking like that. He should not have charged you any money for that trim.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree Mimimor, what I was actually saying is unless there is a defect the OP could not do worse than what was already done. No beginner would do a trim any worse than that one.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Sep 13, 2011)

It looks like she had an overly long hoof (think elf slippers) and he just hacked it off and left it at that. What part of texas are you from, maybe a forum member knows a good farrier who can get you started in the right direction


----------



## chandab (Sep 13, 2011)

Its not the same effect writing it as saying it, as you can't hear the tone, but my old vet used to say "there are horseshoers, and then there are farriers". [Horseshoers hack the hoof to get a paycheck, Farriers trim/balance the hoof.]


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your help and concern.. Game plan for today is get with the vet and then find a farrier. Chanda, I like your old vets saying. Book store and search for Videos. I can do this.


----------



## CrazyWestTexasFarmGirl (Sep 13, 2011)

since i am near you would you be willing to pm me the name of the farrier so I can make sure to avoid him???


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 14, 2011)

Update! Not much help from the vet. He doesn't know minis so I'll be searching for another vet as well.

Crazy, I'll be sending you a pm


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 14, 2011)

Good grief, what is up with that. If the vet knows anything about horses at all he/she can make an assessment of the hooves on a mini.




I feel for you, we have had some struggles finding decent care for ours too. For years the only vet available thought minis were a waste of time. She was consistently late for appointments (at her clinic) and when I called about a stallion who was actually dying I was told to "pick him up and carry him" to the trailer to bring him there or they 'might' manage to see him after supper. After I lost that little guy I never gave them another dime of my money and would haul out of town for care or accept that I was on my own. Fortunately we finally have a vet who will come to us, charges reasonable prices and likes the little ones.



Don't give up, the professionals you need are out there, someone in the area knows who to use.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds familiar, just like the *farriers* here and vets! I used Pete's book, a new video on miniature hoof trimming that came out recently, www.barefoothorse.com, and started reading and learning. Mini hooves are a lot different than barefoot trimming a large horse simply because they do not have the weight. We are still learning, it never ends and any honest effort you try with information would be a huge improvement. Vets are useless I sadly found out as far as hoof trims go. And although we take angle into account, it is not the determining factor on how much hoof to trim off toe or heel. We use a file, and check and file every 4 weeks, some of them every two weeks simply because I have a horse who is pigeon toed and keep her balanced. All the hoof problems we have or had are because of lack of care from previous owners. Read, learn, try. Anything is better. I also got some help from a master farrier online from the NWC who knew minis and we passed emails and pictures back and forth, also I got an immense amount of help from Charlotte and Frank at Reflections Farm.

The most important thing I have ever done, was to start a hoof journal for each horse. We take photos from every angle, top and bottom, near and far for each trimming session. You would be amazed at what you see in the pictures. They have really helped. Wish you could get more pictures up here.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea!!!!



I just left the vet's office. A new vet. He says he used to work with minis in Meridan, Tx. Does anyone from there remember him? Kerry Wink. Said he was there in 08 or 09 He also recommended a farrier from Lubbock. I am suppose to be getting a call from him later today to see where we need to start.



Hope I'm not being too niave(sp) on trusting this vet. We talked about X-rays to make sure there wasn't something more going on with her. I don't feel there is, but as a precaution. I still intend to learn to do my own trimming, but she needs help now. Thanks for the idea of keeping a trimming journal. That is a fantastic idea and one that I will use.

Maybe I can figure out how to post pictures. I'll work on that and will keep ya'll updated on my mares progress.Thank each of you again for the encouragment and support ya'll have given me.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 14, 2011)

Im glad your little one will be getting the help she needs. Good for you in staying right on top of things!! Keep us posted!!

On another note ..your avatar picture? Im so blind..is that maybe your son or grandson and is he feeding? Maybe you can get Diane to post a bigger picture of that...it looks like a cute one!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 14, 2011)

That's my Grandson about 2 1/2 yrs ago. He was checking out what was in the bucket and the mini donkey was watching over him. There was no feed in the bucket. Mom had her fencing supplies in there. That was before we got the minis. Dalton now has a miniature named Velvet. He feeds her and cares for her. They are big buddies.

No call from the vet so I'll have to get on top of it again in the morning. Will keep you posted

I just added pics of my avitar and the oldest Grandson to the gallery Maybe that will show better for you


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 14, 2011)

hey thanks will go check now.

hopefully someone will contact you tomorrow!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 14, 2011)

Cute pictures and lots and lots of land!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you. Need to get some updated pics to the computer. I'm praying he calls in the morning. If not I'll be giving him a call.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 15, 2011)

This squeaky wheel is almost to the point of screeching. Talked to the vet. He had not heard back from the Farrier, but expects to sometime this morning. According to the farriers recpt. he can't get down here til the 27th!



Vet thinks that he will be able to get him here before that. Will keep ya'll posted


----------



## tagalong (Sep 15, 2011)

> Update! Not much help from the vet. He doesn't know minis so I'll be searching for another vet as well.


Something does not sound right there. A hoof is a hoof. No matter what size the horse. What exactly did the vet say? Did you insist he had to know about minis in order to help? Because that would not be the case. I am just trying to sort this out.






That is not just a bad trim - there is something else going on there. This is not a job for someone who has never trimmed before. The farrier may have taken off a slipper as others said - in which case you cannot always do a very radical trim but must do it by degrees... but just based on this photo there is something abnormal there. Do you have any other photos of that hoof from different angles? What did the hoof look like before the farrier worked on it? Do you know any history on this mare?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 15, 2011)

I will have to get them this afternoon after I get off work. Hoping she will let me lift her foot. She is getting cranky about it now and I don't blame her.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 15, 2011)

Although I agree with most of tagalong's post. I know for a fact, a hoof is not a hoof when comparing large horse breeds to miniatures in most, BUT NOT ALL, respects. Yes, everyone has an opinion and their own experience. I have trimmed large and small now and so has my husband with guidance until we can consider ourselves as having mastered all aspects of hoof care. There is a difference, the difference is the weight bearing on the hoof. You also have to consider the terrain and climate the horse lives in as far as a concave or flat sole, retained or shed sole, etc. We have had numerous, serious problems with vets here, 4 to be exact from different practices, who admit they do not know minis, do not understand hooves, etc. Two of our illustrious vets told us our filly's hooves were just fine last summer, no need for a trim, over and over. Then out of desperation we posted here to get help. I can post those pictures if you like, because THAT is the kind of *help* we have gotten concerning our miniatures for hoof care, and dental's. They have also given my minis Bute when told expressly not to for gelding. I have now come to know of many other miniature owners here (due to our Therapeutic Riding Program), who have the same problems in the same areas for their miniatures that we have had.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 15, 2011)

rubyviewminis said:


> Although I agree with most of tagalong's post. I know for a fact, a hoof is not a hoof when comparing large horse breeds to miniatures in most, BUT NOT ALL, respects. Yes, everyone has an opinion and their own experience. I have trimmed large and small now and so has my husband with guidance until we can consider ourselves as having mastered all aspects of hoof care. There is a difference, the difference is the weight bearing on the hoof. You also have to consider the terrain and climate the horse lives in as far as a concave or flat sole, retained or shed sole, etc. We have had numerous, serious problems with vets here, 4 to be exact from different practices, who admit they do not know minis, do not understand hooves, etc. Two of our illustrious vets told us our filly's hooves were just fine last summer, no need for a trim, over and over. Then out of desperation we posted here to get help. I can post those pictures if you like, because THAT is the kind of *help* we have gotten concerning our miniatures for hoof care, and dental's. They have also given my minis Bute when told expressly not to for gelding. I have now come to know of many other miniature owners here (due to our Therapeutic Riding Program), who have the same problems in the same areas for their miniatures that we have had.


Minis do have some specific issues that need to be addressed - especially young ones - but the photo showed a hoof that any decent vet should be able to address and give advice about. The same situation could happen in a big horse. I expect that this mare has other issues due to that hoof and its structure and the way she must bear weight on it and move... I hope *mini dream* can get some more photos from all sides and underneath...







> There is a difference, the difference is the weight bearing on the hoof. You also have to consider the terrain and climate the horse lives in as far as a concave or flat sole, retained or shed sole, etc.


Yes - that applies to all horses, including minis. Proportionately, a 15 HH horse with normal hooves would have the same weight bearing concerns as a 36" mini with normal hooves. Note that I said "normal" hooves. Each horse has their own idiosyncrasies that factor into their individual care.

Bute is usually only hazardous with prolonged use. But you are right - it is very wrong of the vet to use it when the owners expressly say not to. Our vet - that many mini people around here use - is also a highly thought of big horse vet... and the best dentals for minis around here are done by a large horse vet who knows his stuff and is very aware of the issues many minis have. He is far superior to the some of the "equine dentists". I had the horses' teeth done one year by one "equine dentist" that many mini people raved about. Never again. He did not even look in a few of the horses' mouths and declared that they were "fine" - even though I specifically told him that one packed her food and always needed work. I had to get them done by the vet later - they were far from "fine". And the "equine dentist" thought it was hilarious that the vet would keep files on each horse's teeth and the work that was done. I was not impressed at all.

Anyway, not every large horse vet is clueless about mini hooves and dental care.... but you are right that minis have some specific issues that need to be considered.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 16, 2011)

:yeah Will be loading my mare in the trailer shortly to take to the farrier. He will see her today. I'm taking off work so I can go with her and talk to him and get to know him better. Liked what I heard this morning. I know that it may not be just a trimming issue and that will also be addressed. This man is a journeyman farrier. Does that make a difference? I'm nervous about not knowing him, but I know something has to be done. It seems from what I have learned, his father was a farrier and his two brothers are also farriers



Wish me luck I'm off. Will update when I get back.


----------



## JAX (Sep 17, 2011)

So how did it go?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 17, 2011)

Fantastic!!



:yeah



. I'm in love



This farrier has my heart and horses forever. He did a wonderful job on April's hooves



and I'll try to post pics tomorrow so everyone can see the difference. Thank everyone for their support and encouragement. I was about to give up finding someone.So glad I didn't and April is too



We may still have some work to do, but there is such a difference now in just one trim.



:BananaHappy



:BananaHappy


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2011)

Well done you - cant wait to see the pictures.








Did your new farrier have anything to say in general about her feet?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 17, 2011)

Wonderful New!!


----------



## Mini Love (Sep 17, 2011)

:yeahGreat News.. so glad you found someone you can trust & feel good about there work. I am sure she feels much beeter


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are the pics of the trim. Blane said we would have to do some more to see how they are going to straighten up they have done a lot already.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't get the other side pic to post.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you Diane. yes she does still have a little roll to the outside and he is working on that one. They were both rolled pretty bad. He told me that it is a little offset. He may be able to get it straighened up. Thank the good lord that I now have a farrier that is knowledgable and willing to work with me. He was so honest and open with what was going on. I feel really good about April's future now. After having to walk on that bad trim she is now getting used to walking on her new trim. That's were we're at now. We will know more in a few days.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 17, 2011)

I have three little chips and



love them so much. They are my sane in these insane times. There is so much chaos going on. There is a lot of uncertainty in various aspects of my life right now. All I have to do is go to the barn and it all disappears. They are number one. Though I would love to hide in the barn, I'm not going to do that, but when I need a break they are always there to give me unconditional love. They each deserve the very best of care and that is what they will get.

The farrier and his assistants even commented on how well April was about doing feet. They were amazed that my 3yr old grandson was leading her around and stood quietly for them to do their work on her feet. Each of my little chips get plenty on love and handling each day.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2011)

Well done to you and your new farrier. What a difference!

I'm sure that with some steady, regular work from now on, April will soon be completly set up. Please give that farrier our thanks - isn't it great when you actually manage to find someone you can trust to help you!

Good luck, please keep us informed on April's progress - your chips are very lucky to have you as their Mum.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 17, 2011)

That is such wonderful news! Our Lily was rolled to the outside with 9 and 10 inch long hooves, she is very dainty. Now one in front is almost completely straight and the other is getting balanced in that direction, almost normal. It never will be completely straight, but you have to really look. She has always been sound, and boy can she run! Our's is a gradual process because also the joints and coffin bone have to re-adjust. I wish I had taken the *before* pictures to show how horribly neglected she was. Poor baby.

Can't wait to see the progress in pictures. We all learn from this, so thank you so much!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouagement and ideas to help. The support I received from each of you means a lot. I will keep everyone posted on April's progress


----------

